# HugeServer Networks Introduces ION Control Panel



## M-HSN (Oct 25, 2014)

Los Angeles, CA. October 10, 2014 -- HugeServer Networks, LLC , a leading provider of dedicated servers, colocation services, virtual and cloud services in Los Angeles, California, is proud to announce brand-new modern control panel for customers !

Our Development team has been working hard to develop a control panel that let customers manage their servers easily on any device and work with support , manage bills ,etc

Key features of the control panel for managing servers are : Soft and Hard Reboot , Periodic Bandwidth Statics , Real time Bandwidth Graphs , rDNS Records , Private Network connection , On-Demand KVM Console ,IPMI . Server re-installation , Adding Extra IPs and more !

General feature including managing sub-accounts with comprehensive access-list , generating API tokens , manage billing and accounting , make emergency request to support department , see account login history and much more !

We have released ION API 1.0 , The web service and application programming interface that helps our customers to do automation on their end with any programming language .

This release is considered as first and the team will continue to develop new features for our customers.

The control panel can be accessed on https://ion.hugeserver.com 

More information and photos are published on website

For any concern regarding ION don’t hesitate to contact us at [email protected]


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

Made in Tehran?


----------



## M-HSN (Oct 25, 2014)

@drmike

Unfortunately I didn't get what exactly you mean? Can you please let me more about your comment?


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=site:webhostingtalk.ir+%22hugeserver.com

581 results.


----------



## M-HSN (Oct 25, 2014)

@drmike

We send our offers in most forums and WHTs. WHT ir is one of them. 

However please let me know if you have any more question


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

So are you an Iranian company selling services from US to Iranians?

or are you

A company incorporated in the United States selling to Iranians?


----------



## M-HSN (Oct 25, 2014)

We are a registered incorporated compnay in California and have clients around the world. 

If you are in LA, I would be happy to meet you personally, You are welcome to come and visit us in our office


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, that's polite of you.

You do realize there is an embargo in the United States and has been since the 1970's involving Iran?

That embargo disallows sales of services and products to those in Iran and extends to hosting .ir domains.

Similarly,  unallowed to sell product to North Korea and Cuba.  Other countries such as Syria have been on and off the embargo list.


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

Some references in the industry:

http://support.hostgator.com/articles/pre-sales-policies/us-treasury-embargo-restrictions

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/16/us-iran-usa-sanctions-idUSBRE98F0CX20130916

Futher and more recently to this point from legal world:

On 7 February 2014, the U.S. Treasury Department's Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) issued General License D-1 (General License) authorizing the exportation, re-exportation, or provision to Iran, directly or indirectly, of certain services, software, and hardware incident to personal communications. *This authorization does not allow for the provision of "commercial grade Internet connectivity services or telecommunications transmission facilities (such as dedicated satellite links or dedicated lines that include quality of service guarantees)" or "web-hosting services that are for commercial endeavors or of domain name registration services." *Aspects of the General License apply to both U.S. and non-U.S. origin items and to activities by U.S. and non-U.S. companies. The General License expands upon and replaces prior General License D, which was issued by OFAC on 30 May 2013. A copy of the General License is available at: http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/iran_gld1.pdf and the Frequently Asked Question guide on this topic published by OFAC is available at:  http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/gl_d1_faqs.pdf.

link: http://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=0adc9a33-e0db-43e9-8ced-6f525a70769f


----------



## M-HSN (Oct 25, 2014)

Got the point. 

However as long as we have no issue with the customer, we serve the customer.


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

M-HSN said:


> Got the point.
> 
> However as long as we have no issue with the customer, we serve the customer.


That's like saying you are in the USA selling good heroin to folks so no problem unless one of your customers gets caught or dies.

Fact is, it is illegal and the penalties for this are wide open and severe.

If you are here on VISA or similar program, you most likely would be deported from the States.   It's a HUGE violation.


----------



## M-HSN (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you for the information and teaching me what illegal means.


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh I am sure you knew what all that meant prior.  Embargo awareness unsure if you were aware. Hoping not to read about you in the industry media for getting tagged for embargo stuff.

I may not agree with such, but laws at that level are might ahh umm, yeah I'll obey them


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2014)

So back on topic... entirely...

That panel is UberSmith API right?


----------



## zafouhar (Oct 26, 2014)

I've heard that PayPal also suspends the account if there are transactions coming from Iran and other Countries that there is an active embargo currently.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 26, 2014)

worth a read: an Iranian software developer / user interface designer discusses  the difficulties faced by the tech community in Iran as a result of the US imposed sanctions:

https://medium.com/@sallar/what-u-s-really-did-to-us-iranians-ac1b0ee5b621


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 26, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> worth a read: an Iranian software developer / user interface designer discusses  the difficulties faced by the tech community in Iran as a result of the US imposed sanctions:
> 
> https://medium.com/@sallar/what-u-s-really-did-to-us-iranians-ac1b0ee5b621


Thank you for sharing.

Hopefully my country (hey US vs. EU stuff) does not get on the ban list too.


----------



## M-HSN (Oct 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> So back on topic... entirely...
> 
> That panel is UberSmith API right?


We are using 3 backend plattform for our panel, and all of them are integrated to ION. Ubersmith is one of them.


----------

